

Network with fellow Hacker LinkedIn Users - dryicerx
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AjE18RZv4P3MdEZNS1hWMkoySjV4VkZxOWRScFJyZmc&hl=en

======
cwan
There is a moderated Hacker News LinkedIn group which would make it far easier
(and be a better filter) - though I'm not sure if it's active:
[http://www.linkedin.com/groups?about=&gid=86116](http://www.linkedin.com/groups?about=&gid=86116)
run by <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=wheels>

~~~
boots
Not for the lurkers amongst us if you don't have any karma!

~~~
olegp
For the lurkers: <http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=3426>

~~~
kristiandupont
This is nit picking I know, but I am actually more tempted to join the one
called "y combinator news" as I don't want my business connections to see the
word "hacker" on my profile. I know that PG says it means something else but I
am pretty sure most people think it means someone who breaks into it-systems.

------
toisanji
What is the actual value of having everyone friend each other on linkedin?
Sees more like spamming eachother

~~~
Nosferax
Well, one use is you can access the contacts of your contacts, so it helps you
get information about (and get in contact with) a lot of people...

But I agree it seems weird to add 50 'strangers' to your list... We don't know
anything about each other really.

EDIT: Although I have seen a few people do it on LinkedIn already, they post
message in groups and tell people that they want everyone to add them. They
gather thousands of contacts that way, I wonder if it does them any good tho.

~~~
bravura
I think this technique is bullshit. I have a few people on LinkedIn that I
don't know very well. When I find that I can a connection-of-a-connection
through them, it's a big groaner. Because I know that I can't use them for a
recommendation and be like: "Yeah, we shoke hands once at a tech meetup."

My current policy on LinkedIn is only link to people to whom I could give a
warm referral or expect one in return.

------
byrneseyeview
When "network" is used as a verb, be very careful.

------
arohner
Good idea. Maybe it would be helpful to have a Linked In HN group?

~~~
nethergoat
I'm not a member, but this looks promising:
[http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=86116&trk=anetsrch_na...](http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=86116&trk=anetsrch_name&goback=.gdr_1262833205236_1)

------
mattwdelong
If you have email notifications on, make sure you change that before adding
yourself to this list.

